# What auto parents would you pick?



## Cannabiscotti (May 28, 2009)

space is limited. $ (as always) is limited. and access to seeds is a pain. if you were to choose two auto strains to breed for seed production what would they be??


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 28, 2009)

Hello Cannabiscotti 

If $ is tight just buy 1 strain and seed it to get free seeds of that strain.

Auto AK47 is very potent but smells stinky bad.

A lot of your question depends on whether you want Sativa dominant or Indica dominant.

eace:


----------



## Waspfire (May 28, 2009)

i second that on the AK-47  that is if smell isnt a worry for u


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 28, 2009)

Little Red Ryder Hood and Auto Hindu are both single stalk. (cola or however its spelled)
Both listed as Low odor. And both potent depending on the buzz your looking for. (LRRH more uplift, Hindu more couchlock)


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 28, 2009)

Im growing Hindu Kush Auto, it is Indica dominant.

Very couchlock.



> Automatic Hindu kush
> Seeds per pack : 10
> Type : Autoflowering, sativa/indica F1 hybrid
> Height : 10 &#8211; 14 inches
> ...



eace:


----------



## Cannabiscotti (May 28, 2009)

thanks guys, nex time i get seeds i'm gonna go auto and check em out. i'm reading a lot of great things.


----------



## BioShaman (Jul 5, 2009)

Diesel Ryder x Ak47 is really good


----------



## Locked (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Buddha White Dwarf...high yield and potent smoke... I am growing Russian Rocket Fuel now and they look promising as well.... Maybe White Russian Rocket Fuel...lol


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 6, 2009)

i like hindu so far, but I hope they get a little bigger.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 6, 2009)

Call me the odd ball but I am trying the Poison Dwarf autos because they were the cheapest. I just collected pollen today from the best male. I also have a Quicksilver auto and a Roadrunner auto on the way. So far very little is known of these, I plan to give a report when it's done though.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jul 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Cannabiscotti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

well, i'm more of a sativa man, Little Red Riding Hood was mentioned....any others? also, does anyone know of any books to read about lineage and strains?


----------



## Dillan (Sep 14, 2009)

ak x diesel is the best sativa i have smoked and the hindu kush was the strongest indica but the ak x blueberry i grew was a close second for indica buzz and had a nicer aroma and flavor then the hk.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

Well i hve smoked plenty of RRF since my first post in this thread...and I like it better then the White Dwarf...great taste and real potent smoke...I wld cross it with the White Dwarf...


----------



## anberlinaddict (Sep 28, 2009)

do what u need dude! good weed is worth it


----------

